# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Repainting Fridge

## Carpo

Thinking about repainting our fridge, it still works fine but has yellow marks and spots of rust starting to form on the surface. 
Anyone know what paint to use?
I have seen some fridge paint at bunnings but it seems quite expensive, can i just use normal spray paint?
And how should i treat the rust?

----------


## Batpig

Dear Carpo, 
Sounds to me like you don't have a compressor and a spray gun, so you'll have to stick with spray cans if you want a neat job, and there's no reason you can't just use some cheap stuff, as long as you do something in the way of preparation... 
I'd give it a good sanding until the existing paint was nice and dull, then a going over with some Rust-Cconverter using an old brush, followed by a wash down with a cloth and some Wax & Grease remover (or maybe Metho if you're penny pinching), and then a coat of cheap spray primer, followed by your spray paint. 
It adds up to a lot of work, so if you want it to last for a while, you'll have to use a more expensive Epoxy paint (probably what you saw at Bunnings...) Also, there's no rust-killing primer in a spray can that I know of that would spare you from having to use brush-on Rust Converter first. 
Good Luck,
Batpig.

----------


## nev25

I asked a similar question on an airbrushing forum and was told Automotive paints

----------


## memphis

Automotive paint is the go, I did my beer fridge about 2 years ago, Ive attached a couple of photos for anyone interested.

----------


## patty

I assume you are looking to spray applicate this you do have a compressor and hose and gun? 
1/  get the fridge into the garage mask up the seals take the handles off iy you can without any trouble
2/ Go to your Local Automotive Paint supplier in the area
3/ Purchase a based Etching primer
4/ Sandpaper medium ti fine and ultra fine 1200+ grit wet &dry
5/ Grease and Wax remover
6/4 ltrs of multipupose Thinners
7/ ? ltrs of "QD" enamel (quick dry)
8/Clear coat Optional 
1 Sand fridge back with some Medium to fine Sandpaper wet and dry
2 Wipe fridge over with grease and wax remover to get rid of the crud and make sure its clean and dry
3 spray a coat of etching primer over entire are allow to dry
4 spray one coat of QD enamel over the area that you have just primed allow to dry 
5 lightly sand back to get any inperfections out surface bubbles etc with a 1200+ grit wet dry light and dust off and grease wax remover
6/Top coat again with "qd" enamel making sure to get a complete and even coat allow to dry
7/(Optional) Lightly sand back with the finest sand paper you can get then apply a clear coat... 
Nice job Memphis  pearl coat is it?

----------


## memphis

I masked everything off but if i was to do it again I would remove everything seals etc. 
I didnt prime (naughty), but a acrylic etch primer for automotive is the way to go, it sands real nice and you can get a nice flat finish. I also bogged a few dings before painting. 
I never had any luck sanding the basecoat before applying the clear, i found it effected the finish too much. 
The paint on my fridge is 2 coats of metallic basecoat (ford blood orange for the tribal and blueprint blue for the backing, with pure metallic accents and black shadow) as used on modern vehicles, then 3 coats of 2pak clearcoat, with 5% metallic mixed in just to give it that ultra shiney look. 
If you want to go this route any local automotive paint shop will happily sell you a combination of paints that will give the desired effect. 
But in order to just touch up a normal fridge, yes a good wetsand and the "appliance pressure pack" will work fine    

> I assume you are looking to spray applicate this you do have a compressor and hose and gun? 
> 1/ get the fridge into the garage mask up the seals take the handles off iy you can without any trouble
> 2/ Go to your Local Automotive Paint supplier in the area
> 3/ Purchase a based Etching primer
> 4/ Sandpaper medium ti fine and ultra fine 1200+ grit wet &dry
> 5/ Grease and Wax remover
> 6/4 ltrs of multipupose Thinners
> 7/ ? ltrs of "QD" enamel (quick dry)
> 8/Clear coat Optional 
> ...

----------


## durwood

Be careful following the previous posts there are two different type of paints being suggested here. 
QD enamel is a cheap poor quality paint. Don't attempt to place a 2 pack clear over this paint it will attack it. Inless you are going for something fancy and first class like Memphis has done then avoid the clear. A straight colour like white will no come out as good if you put clear over it.
QD will be no where near as servicable as the automotive paint. Etch Primer if for bare metal you need a primer surfacer if you are painting over the old paint and is ok on bare metal too.  
The automotive base coat /clear coat system used by Memphis is usually reserved for pearl or metallic finishes though you can do it on straight colours. (eg: base white the clear)  
The original finish on a fridge is baked enamel you can paint anything over it. If the marks are small enough and you can remove them with fine paper (6000-800) without exposing too many bits of bare metal you could just remove the gloss from the old paint and paint over it. Using a suitable primer allows you to see if the finish is good or not and allows you to rub and redo if you want it better.  
BUT WARNING  2 pack paint is expensive and poisonous. and if you havn't the knowledge of how to spray it and you DON"T have a suitable area and mask DON"T spray it  If you are spraying any enamel you should get outside or if inside or close to things that matter like the windows , cars etc cover them so the overspray doesn't get on them or you will have lots of extra trouble. 
Memphis you were right about the base coat rubbing - its not meant to be rubbed , you spray it on ( don't even wipe or touch it) and after 20 minutes clear it before any thing can happen to it (like dirt etc)  
The rust should be rubbed to remove any flaking and treated with metal conditioner (its basically phosphoric acid the easy one to find are ferropro but any brand that says phosphoric acid will work ) you mix with  water, wipe on the rust (follow instructions) and paint over within 1/2 hour with primer or paint. If you use auto paint get the metal conditioner  for it, rust converter is not compatable.

----------


## Harry72

> 1 Sand fridge back with some Medium to fine Sandpaper wet and dry
> 2 Wipe fridge over with grease and wax remover to get rid of the crud and make sure its clean and dry

  Reverse that, use the wax remover before sanding otherwise your just rubbing in the wax/grease!
And use it after to remove any oil residue from your skin. 
I recommend using enamel but not that QD crap, use industrial or automotive enamel and use proper thinners.

----------


## patty

Yeah I should have stated to the OP this is a very rough process guide on how to re-paint your 
fridge
QD enamel is a cheap poor quality paint
I recommend using enamel but not that QD crap 
Alright Alright guys Yes QD enamel is crap but very easy to use for the first time amateurs and if prepared correctly and applicated you can get some exceptoonal results!!

----------

